# Science Fiction



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

So, do you think that NT's are more inclined to take an interest in sci-fi than other types?
I would imagine, in general, intuitive types would be more inclined towards speculative genres like sci-fi and fantasy, etc., considering that intuitives prefer speculative lines of thought anyway.
I would also imagine that thinking types would prefer fictions/non-fictions that are based in some kind of logical thought process. Science-fiction, as opposed to other forms of speculative fiction would be more ground in scientific realities, or what is at least scientifically plausible.

What are your thoughts on sci-fi, in reality though? Are there a lot of NT sci-fi fans here?


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

Yes I think. I knew an INTP and an ENTP extremely interested in Dune and Star Wars.
I have Ti and I quite enjoy it too


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

dulcinea said:


> So, do you think that NT's are more inclined to take an interest in sci-fi than other types?
> I would imagine, in general, intuitive types would be more inclined towards speculative genres like sci-fi and fantasy, etc., considering that intuitives prefer speculative lines of thought anyway.
> I would also imagine that thinking types would prefer fictions/non-fictions that are based in some kind of logical thought process. Science-fiction, as opposed to other forms of speculative fiction would be more ground in scientific realities, or what is at least scientifically plausible.
> 
> What are your thoughts on sci-fi, in reality though? Are there a lot of NT sci-fi fans here?


Well, I can't say for sure

But I love reading and watching fantasy films with the same admiration I admire everything that has been classified as Steampunk  I love fantasy because it takes me to other worlds, the time when I want to escape from the world with all its conditions,
But in the end I find that Fantasy also has its own sciences
Yes, I love both


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

More precisely I had a problem with Dune. The universe was extremely interesting but the relation between the character wasn't interesting enough. Dune 1 was fair. But the second book was infernal. The principal character was too much perfect.
I have told this issue to my INFP friend. And she answered me she abandon the book because of it.
It didnt seem to bother the ENTP and INTP I knew. So guess they like exploring a new world with different mechanisms. They were pretty interested by the discourse about human biology. 

I prefer a science fiction book that have enormous psychological implication. And I am currently searching for cognitive science fiction since I like psychology a lot!

@dulcinea
Yes fantasy is a type of science fiction ! Its human and social science fiction!


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Sci-fi and fantasy fan here, amongst other genres. Reality has its place but abstraction is the most mentally stimulating.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

I've liked Sci-fi when I was younger, but nowadays I'm more inclined towards reading works that directly address the future of society that were written by certain societies that have had the privilege to do so. The less veils of propaganda, the clearer the reasons for the intended goals.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> So, do you think that NT's are more inclined to take an interest in sci-fi than other types?


Definately!

But other types have slight variations - NF's tend to prefer fantasy for example.



dulcinea said:


> I would imagine, in general, intuitive types would be more inclined towards speculative genres like sci-fi and fantasy, etc., considering that intuitives prefer speculative lines of thought anyway.
> Science-fiction, as opposed to other forms of speculative fiction would be more ground in scientific realities, or what is at least scientifically plausible.


The conceptual worlds/species, futuristic technologies, other space/time dimensions and the unlimited potential for possibilities of expansion.
I'm so off-Earth forever ...



dulcinea said:


> Are there a lot of NT sci-fi fans here?


Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I love sci-fi. I was watching it a lot as a kid since dad has allways been hooked on it and used to rent a lot of videoes. It was an escape for me since I didn't fit in much at school. Also I think it was more popular in the 80s and 90s it seems to me then in the 00s and 10s then lately it has made a comeback, but maybe thats just my personal observstion idk.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

Both fit me to some degree. I find it interesting to see the possibilities that others have thought out, and sci-fi/fantasy media tends to have more of it than other genres. It is also true that I want the media to have "logical" elements, but the logical aspect can also be from the themes it explores, the world itself suffers from too much accuracy as it limits how much I can speculate from it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Plusless said:


> Both fit me to some degree. I find it interesting to see the possibilities that others have thought out, and sci-fi/fantasy media tends to have more of it than other genres. It is also true that I want the media to have "logical" elements, but the logical aspect can also be from the themes it explores, the world itself suffers from too much accuracy as it limits how much I can speculate from it.


True. For example they told Musk that he just fantasize like he did about his dreams because he was high, so he actually made his dream come true and called his spaceship Dragon after the Puff the magic Dragon fantasy song. Just imagine if he had listened to their dream-killing words.


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

Maybe NFPs love the emotionnal possibilities of sci fi or fantasy in terme of characters
Whereas NTPs love the physical possibilities of it.
It made me think about the distinction between hard science versus soft sciences (psycho and socio). 

Another theory I have, from a post I saw here, the preference towards fiction genres is a matter of Ne-Si loop whereas I see NJ being more drawn by realistic fiction (a lot of INFJ are brillant realistic writers).
Just an hypothesis tough


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

I love sci-fi, it is one of my favorites I love Avengers concepts.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> So, do you think that NT's are more inclined to take an interest in sci-fi than other types?
> I would imagine, in general, intuitive types would be more inclined towards speculative genres like sci-fi and fantasy, etc., considering that intuitives prefer speculative lines of thought anyway.
> I would also imagine that thinking types would prefer fictions/non-fictions that are based in some kind of logical thought process. Science-fiction, as opposed to other forms of speculative fiction would be more ground in scientific realities, or what is at least scientifically plausible.
> 
> What are your thoughts on sci-fi, in reality though? Are there a lot of NT sci-fi fans here?


I'm a huge scifi fan! One of the few memories I have of spending time with my bio dad was him getting up after the 11PM news was to watch the original Star Trek with him. I turned 7 when Star Wars came out. I came of age in the 80s when technology and sci-fi really hit its stride. I was really into Battlestar Galactica, Buck Rogers, Knight Rider and Airwolf, on TV (among others). I was 17 when Star Trek TNG came out and I bought my very first blank VHS tape to use in our brand new VCR and I copied "Encounter at Farpoint" Parts 1 & 2. I've also read a ton of books on the subject over the years. I love the idea of humanity reaching out to the stars and building a future in the galaxy (I sometimes worry we're likely to destroy ourselves on Earth if we don't find a way to spread out further).


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

I would guess so. Most of the people you would run into at a Star Trek convention would more than likely be NT types. Star Wars is more all-inclusive, science fiction books would be even more exclusively NT territory. I just picked up FOUR sci/fi short story collections at a book sale Friday.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Science Fiction had never blew my mind, but I have to admit that the coolest science-fiction writers were ENTP.
Just like the coolest scientists are still ENTP.


----------

